# Heat Treat Oven



## ddickey (May 11, 2017)

Anyone have or are familiar with these?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (May 11, 2017)

What type of info are you looking for?


----------



## Silverbullet (May 12, 2017)

Looks like I should inspect it for a few years , don't think you ought to mess with it you might get burnt , or pinched or worse. I'm the new oven inspector , self appointed YA know. Pack it up and send it to me asap . It's only for your protection.     IM WAITING
NICE FIND  really.


----------



## ddickey (May 12, 2017)

I replaced the plug and it works. Didn't seem to get very hot though.
How long does it normally take for these to heat up to say 700°F?
I can hear the relay kick on and off due to the position on the percent on dial.
Looks like the temp gauge is not working.
I'm think about getting a PID controller. Any recommendations on that?
By the way did I mention it was free? Oh yeah.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 12, 2017)

Free, my favorite price. Nice find. I think spending a few bucks on a new controller might be in order. Mike


----------



## Silverbullet (May 12, 2017)

Nothing more then a reostat isn't it.


----------



## rgray (May 12, 2017)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/oven-heating-element-mounting-tmi.22103/

This old thread has info in it on an oven I built.
There was an original build thread but it doesn't come up in a search and may have been lost in the forum host switch over.


----------



## Kernbigo (May 12, 2017)

i converted mine to a pid control (aubrien)


----------



## woodchucker (May 12, 2017)

ddickey said:


> By the way did I mention it was free? Oh yeah.



Did I mention that YOU SUCK????


----------



## Jonathans (May 12, 2017)

Max temp for an oven like that should be in excess of 1500f and upwards of 2200f.  Could take a 15 min to half hr to get there though.  Nice glean


----------



## ch2co (May 12, 2017)

110 or 220 volt??   I have a similar sized oven and its 220. Heats up fast. My controller is a separate outboard unit that didn't come with the oven. Big on off
relay and thermocouple controlled.


----------



## pdentrem (May 12, 2017)

RayC did a big write up and build awhile back. Here is the topic.
Pierre

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/heat-treat-oven.9929/


----------



## ddickey (May 12, 2017)

Thanks all.
 It is 220V


----------



## sarg (May 13, 2017)

I recently built a HT oven and used a very cheap $23 PID that I got on ebay.  I am holding around +- 3F for most temperatures.  There are some very inexpensive options.


----------



## ddickey (May 13, 2017)

I ordered the PID and thermocouple that Rgray posted.
I turned it off tonight, after heating it up, about five or six hours ago and it is still very warm, amazing.


----------



## sarg (May 13, 2017)

Right on.  I went with a Mypin controller since that was what another guy had used.  Tons of videos on them too, so set up was easy.  Either way until you go over a couple hundred dollars most will have similar features.  Does your current kiln have solid state relays?  This was an in progress picture of the one I built for knife making.  Works awesome.  I can hold  1950 to within a couple degrees easily and have a source for hand made thermocouples from a guy that verifies each one on an industrial machine where he works that is worth more than my house, lol.


----------



## ddickey (May 13, 2017)

Looks nice. I was starting to research making my own until this one fell in my lap.
No SSR's on this relic. I think they were just coming onto the scene when this was made.


----------



## ddickey (May 18, 2017)

I received my controller and thermocouple. I should have paid better attention to detail but the thermocouple thermowell is much to large for the existing hole in my oven. 
I'm wondering if it is okay to drill a larger hole in the refractory?


----------



## rgray (May 18, 2017)

The bricks will drill real easy. That inner liner probably won't be so easy, but a masonry bit might do it.


----------



## ddickey (May 19, 2017)

Okay I got everything together, or should I say I got it running. I need a new relay as my thirty year old one must require more amps than the controller can put out. Once I helped it close I let it run up to 1850°F. I ordered an SSR, when I get that I'll button everything up.


----------

